# Happy Birthday christiana



## PB Moderating Team (Jun 3, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-christiana (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday! I hope your day is filled with many blessings! Thank you for your example to me! You are an encouragement. Love you, friend!


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you so very much Mindy for the birthday hope for blessings! I've now practiced Happy Birthdays for 82 years so I feel I have it perfected and give all thanks and gratitude to our Lord who has bountifully blessed me beyond measure!

Thanks to all of you here on PB as you continue to discuss, edify and educate my heart and soul! I enjoy your words so very much!


----------



## Gforce9 (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Jun 3, 2013)

The blessing of His right hand grace your special day.
"And in old age when others fade,
they fruit still forth shall bring;
They shall be fat and full of sap,
and aye be flourishing.


----------



## Berean (Jun 3, 2013)

*Happy Birthday, Nancy!*


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ms Nancy!!!


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2013)

Cymro said:


> The blessing of His right hand grace your special day.
> "And in old age when others fade,
> they fruit still forth shall bring;
> They shall be fat and full of sap,
> and aye be flourishing.



Thanks Jeff, as many would likely agree I'm full of sap! LOL God is so gracious and I'm so thankful for each year He has granted!


----------

